# Incorrect answers - Australian citizenship application



## k82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi All,
I have submitted by Australian citizenship application last week but i made a mistake in answering 
Evidence of first arrival in Australia: 

I have given the current passport details instead i have arrived first on student visa on old passport .

When i called the DIBP they have asked me to submit form 1023 for incorrect answers but i can't update this form as i have already submitted my application . 

Only options it gives to update 

If your application has been finalised, only the following forms will be available:

Change of address details
Change of email address
Change of passport details.

What are the other ways of notifying about this .

Please let me know if anybody has faced similar issues.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Citizenship correction*



k82 said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted by Australian citizenship application last week but i made a mistake in answering
> Evidence of first arrival in Australia:
> 
> ...


Click on 'upload documents' when you open your application in ImmiAccount. This will allow you to upload a statement explaining the incorrect answer you gave, and any relevant form/s.

Hope this helps. We uploaded several extra documents quite easily, after the application had been lodged


----------



## k82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi 
Thanks for your reply .
I Can't upload additional documents as i have reached maximum limit for each applicant .
I called DIBP and they have given an email ID to send them a request about how to upload / send form 1023.


----------

